# Help - 200sx sr20det boost controller install



## mattyg (Jul 25, 2011)

HI guys, I know this has been discussed in many ways but there are always varying responses and it all ends up confusing. So I will clearly ask what I need to know and hope someone can help (pics are worth a thousand words!)
I have a 200sx s14 with the blacktop SR20DET VCT motor. I want to connect a Turbotech boost controller. The turbotech replaces the factory 3way Tpeice and connects to 2 of the 3 vaccume lines. (the wastegars and the turbo) the 3rd that comes from the factory boost solenoid needs to be blocked with a screw, correct? 
And second question, the factory boost solenoid has an electrical plug going into the back of it. do I leave that connected or disconnected/ what does that do and will it cause me problems?
oh and also, that factory solenoid has a vaccume line runing to the hotpipe out of the turbo.. do I just leave it in its factory position?

THanks All.. the simpler your answer the Better and Pics will be great!!


----------



## mattyg (Jul 25, 2011)

The controller arrives today! someone help before I do it all wrong.....


----------

